# DNS-Server



## Monchichu (3. Dezember 2008)

Hey ich soll für die Schule einen DNS-Server aufsetzten vor den Augen meines Lehrers und ich habe mich vorher noch nie so wirklich mit Linux befasst.
Kann mir vlt jemand helfen? 
Wie mache ich aus einem normalen Rechner einen DNS-Server?
Brauche ich irgendwelche Tools?
Bitte Schritt für Schritt denn wie gesagt ich habe mich noch nicht großartig mit Linux auseinander gesetzt. so ein bisschen weiß ich aber nich viel.

MfG Monchichu


----------



## Navy (3. Dezember 2008)

Im Netz gibt es einige Hilfen für das Aufsetzen von "Bind". Dieser DNS-Server ist weit verbreitet und sollte für jedes Unix verfügbar sein. Das Thema ist aber recht umfangreich und Du wirst wohl einiges lesen müssen...

Was aber ist ein "normaler" Server?


----------



## deepthroat (3. Dezember 2008)

Hi.

Wenn dein Lehrer das von dir verlangt, wird er sicherlich seine Gründe haben. Vermutlich weil er genau das im Unterricht behandelt hat? ;-]

Hast du schonmal was von Google gehört? 

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=ubuntu+dns+server

Gruß


----------



## Navy (3. Dezember 2008)

Wie kommst Du bei "Linux" ausgerechnet auf "Ubuntu"?


----------



## zerix (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

schau mal hier
http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/linux/linux_kap15_001.htm#mj2903eeeb174490a93c9a8b0755694123

Das Buch kannst du auch nutzen, um dich mal etwas in Linux einzuarbeiten.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## deepthroat (3. Dezember 2008)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> Wie kommst Du bei "Linux" ausgerechnet auf "Ubuntu"?


Er/sie hat nicht gesagt welche Distribution eingesetzt wird. Weil es bei den Distributionen allerdings Unterschiede bei der Installation und Konfiguration gibt, ist es besser ein HOWTO zu verwenden welches spezifisch für die jeweilige Distribution geschrieben wurde. Deshalb sollte man auch spezifisch danach suchen. Ubuntu hab ich genommen, weil es eine bekannte und weit verbreitete Distribution ist. Das man da dann nach der eigentlich eingesetzen Distribution suchen soll ohne das ich jetzt ellenlange Erklärungen schreibe ist ja eigentlich klar ... 

Gruß


----------



## Navy (3. Dezember 2008)

Ach, Du meinst einem Anfänger ist das von vornherein klar? Anstatt "Ubuntu" hättest Du einfach "Linux" setzen können und schon wäre es etwas hilfreicher.  Ihn vollzumaulen, dass er selber suchen soll und dann einen Link mit möglicherweise verwirrenden Ergebnissen zu schicken ist nicht unbedingt das Beste für jemanden, der keine bis wenig Ahnung von Linux hat.

Es wäre in dieser Hinsicht aber tatsächlich interessant, welche Distribution Du einsetzt Monchichu.


----------



## deepthroat (3. Dezember 2008)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> Ach, Du meinst einem Anfänger ist das von vornherein klar? Anstatt "Ubuntu" hättest Du einfach "Linux" setzen können und schon wäre es etwas hilfreicher.  Ihn vollzumaulen, dass er selber suchen soll und dann einen Link mit möglicherweise verwirrenden Ergebnissen zu schicken ist nicht unbedingt das Beste für jemanden, der keine bis wenig Ahnung von Linux hat.


Es ist besser als allgemein nach "Linux" zu suchen. Auf jeden Fall ist es allemal besser als nur nach bind zu suchen :suspekt:

Ich unterstelle mal, das Monchichu eh nicht weiß welche Distribution eingesetzt wird, so dass eine Ubuntu spezifische Anleitung genausogut ist wie jede andere.

Gruß


----------



## zeroize (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab einen guten Link für DNS-Anfänger:
http://chaosradio.ccc.de/cre099.html
-> Chaosradio Express Folge 
2 Stunden Technikpodcast nur um das Thema DNS, auch verständlich für Anfänger!


----------

